# Ilaps- mylaps?



## flaugherj (Mar 9, 2012)

I bought a ilaps transponder in a lot of things a while ago and the seller said he used it at a mylaps track and that it did Not work on AMB. I race at a mylaps track, but am reading that they only work on AMB systems. What is the truth?
Thanks for your help


----------



## Duke Bradshaw (Dec 27, 2006)

flaugherj said:


> I bought a ilaps transponder in a lot of things a while ago and the seller said he used it at a mylaps track and that it did Not work on AMB. I race at a mylaps track, but am reading that they only work on AMB systems. What is the truth?
> Thanks for your help


Mylaps is AMB, they changed there name is all.
Ilaps is different, but not sure if it is compatible, would be easy to find out...................try it.

There are some people cloning transponders but as far as I know they are only cloning AMB/Mylaps one's. DTX I think is the name.


----------



## nutz4rc (Oct 14, 2003)

I-Laps are infared transponders and wont work on any AMB system (now known as My Laps). The system is less expensive and fairly reliable but you must have the transponder mounted on the car where it can be "seen" by the scoring bridge when the car passes under the bridge. If not, the bridge receivers will not see the infared signal and the car won't score.

MRT clones AMB transponders and their clones are excellent. I have two AMBs and six MRTs all work well.


----------

